# Sights



## hedgehorn (Apr 9, 2007)

Gentlemen. I own a Kimber compct custom with fixed sights. Can I use a rear sight for a Springfield ultra compact. Here is a link to the sight I am speaking of. http://www.springfield-armory.com/store/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=novak+sights&osCsid=7e75badfa66e0e6ca4ed9230f061a980 Thanks in advance,
Todd


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

You'll have to make sure the dovetail is the same size for both sights. Will you have to change the front sight also?

Here is a great place to look for more info and many, many different sight options.

http://www.brownells.com/aspx/NS/store/catsearch.aspx?k=1911+sights&ps=10&si=True


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

hedgehorn said:


> Gentlemen. I own a ...
> Thanks in advance,
> Todd


I'm glad 2400 answered you. I'm not sure there are any other "gentlemen" here.

:smt033

WM


----------



## hedgehorn (Apr 9, 2007)

:smt082


----------

